# My Amanda



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Our girl Amanda came into our lives in 1994. She was born in Wainfleet Ontario at a farm. She was one of twelve and she caught our eye because she was running with the older dogs that lived there. She was very energetic and full of personality all of her life. She fitted into our lifestyle and waited until 4 p.m. everyday to play ball. She travelled with us whenever we could take her. We took her once to a street festival in New York State, and not knowing how she would react at all(we were camping) As she strutted down the street with her head held high, we realized she just loved the excitement of it all. She lived in the city most of her life and we moved to the country five years ago in front of a lake on an acre of land. She walked around the property everyday and took a swim when she wanted too. She was free and happy in the country for the last five years. I can truly say that she was a wonderful friend to both of us. We have a lovely picture of her hanging on the wall and we will never forget her. 

My girl Amanda


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Awwww....she sounds like she was perfect! I'm sorry to hear of your loss but happy to share the wonderful story that was her life! Thank you for giving her such a great life. :You_Rock_


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like she had a perfect, happy life! I am sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing the memories!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations on attaining that special bond you had. It's wonderful to hear how Amanda affected your life, as I'm sure you did hers. Thanks for giving her what she truly deserved - a loving forever home.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I know there are no words that can ease the pain of it but I do hope that your many memories will often bring smiles to you & your family.

It sounds like she had a charmed life in a completely loving home. She was a very lucky girl.

{{{ Hugs }}}


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

She sounds absolutely wonderful, and like she had a terrific good life, filled with love. That was a lovely tribute!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like you had a very special bond with Amanda and it sounds like she had a great life. I am so very sorry for your loss. She was one very lucky girl. The pain never goes away but it does get easier. Thank you for sharing a part of her with us.


----------

